# 1991 or 2 Schwinn Paramount hub question



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

I have a Series 3 Paramount circa 90 to 92 (blue with red speckles paint). The hubs have no name on them but they do use sealed bearings and have what I think is a (sort of) square "K" logo on them. I am looking to find information on bearing replacment (how to) and also I think the front hub is missing a part . They are laced to Mavic rims and look to have a K logo on the hub. the other components on the bike are Shimano RX 100. I suppose a picture of the hub would help but I am not with a camera right now.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

The hubs on both the 1991 and 1992 PDG Series 3 Paramounts were RX-100, 32h, Rear Hyperglide Cassette, QR; 14 gauge stainless steel spokes.

The OEM rims for both years ('91 and '92) were Araya SS-45, 700 x 20C, Grey Anodized, 32h, Presta Valves.


----------

